# Finally got some bigguns



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Got 16 last night with 5 being over 22".


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome job! I hope next year I can get at least get a limit


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! Nice job man.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I thought this post was about something else.... jk 

Nice job


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Good job Elliot! You located some Nice and healthy fish there!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Very nice!!!! Hopefully it will be calm this up coming week so I might be able to try!!!


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm glad someone is killing them !  I been averaging only 2 per trip :blink:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice haul. Great gigging trip. Some of those large flounder will make a great stuffed flounder dinner.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Where u go gigin at nice job


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

pigman25 said:


> Where u go gigin at nice job


:whistling:


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG for sure.
Gig 'em up.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> :whistling:


 
Pigman 
He was about a mile down the beach from where I was and I only gigged 1 fish, so that shows you some time it's all in the Location Location Location


----------

